# beardie enclosure & little skink



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

hey everyone!
i thought i would share with you some pictures of my beardie enclosure because i got him some new fake grass substrate instead of the kitty litter newspaper pellets that i had before:













Also, i found my friends cat trying to eat a little skink and it unfortunately lost its tail but it will grow back. i thought i would show you some pictures before i let it go:











M


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 12, 2008)

where did you get the grass stuff?

and what type of skateboard do you have?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 12, 2008)

nice little skink, is it a Saproscincus mustelinus?


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

ryanharvy- i dont know what kind it is but i found it amongst the grass in the front yard...

willia6- i got the grass from bunnings and the skate board is relii good considering it was $50 at rebbel sport. wanna see a pic of it undertheath?
not many gurls ride them but i love itt!!

m


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone can post pics of their enclosures/lizards too !


----------



## Marto167 (Oct 12, 2008)

my 2 bearded dragons and their enclosure


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

they are gorgeouss dragonss!!! also i love the enclosure! how big is it?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 12, 2008)

Great enclosure M!


----------



## Marto167 (Oct 12, 2008)

im not sure its about 3foot high and 3foot long


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks so much lullabylizardd!!!!!!!!
marto- mine is 3ft long and 1ft high 

m


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

i think thats it anyway lol


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

aNY one else?\

m


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

how long does it take for its tail to grow bakk?


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 13, 2008)

bump


----------

